# Dry Food



## Missyparrot (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry to ask this again but , i was recommend Hill's Science Plan for my puppy by the Vet and someone who worked in the pet shop .
she seems to really like it and i am in the process of mixing it with the food the man i bought her from gave me .
The man i bought her from said she was eating beta puppy food , but it's not the same shape as beta .
So after reading other peoples comments , i now think i have made a mistake .
Millie is 8-9 weeks old , sorry not sure the guy was telling the truth about anything ......
what should i do - her poo is now much better and firmer , and she can't wait to get her food .
Should i buy another recommend dry food like barking heads and mix this with the Hill's Science Plan , and slowly wean her off the Hill's Science Plan ?

thankyou for any advice


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Puppy food is always a different shape/ smaller than the adult brand, just so it's easier for small jaws and teeth to cope with. Could this be the reason for the difference?
Don't swap her again, if you are in the process of changing her over and poo is improving I would just keep moving over to the science plan.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi is this the food you were given by the breeder? I think you may be in the USA snd this is heart shaped puppy food...

http://reviews.petco.com/3554/10019...turkey-formula-puppy-food-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

My puppy is on hills science plan and my old girl Steffi was on it for 16 years and had a lovely glossy coat and wet nose right till the end of her healthy life! I kept jasper our cockapoo pup now 14 weeks old on the fish4dogs the breeder had him on but his poos were a nightmare. He's been on hills a week now and his tummy is sorted. He can't wait to eat and is filling out nicely! I won't ever swap again! The vet confirmed that food such as hills and royal canin have the correct balance of proteins and necessary nutrients etc. they may not have a high value of meat content such as barking heads which is why I believe that some reviews say its not as good! If your puppy is happy on it I would continue  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missyparrot (Oct 28, 2012)

Thankyou for all the advice , i'm in the UK - the dry food the breeder gave me was heart shaped and i was told beta is stars and circles ..... anyway she is nearly on just Science plan completely now , so i will stick with this until maybe she is six months then think again about changing .
i just hope she is getting all she needs at this young age, she seems very happy and full of beans !!
anymore advice on what to give her would be gratefully received .


----------



## Missyparrot (Oct 28, 2012)

just to be clear , the puppy food he gave me was just in a asda carrier bag - so i only have his word on what it was .


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> My puppy is on hills science plan and my old girl Steffi was on it for 16 years and had a lovely glossy coat and wet nose right till the end of her healthy life! I kept jasper our cockapoo pup now 14 weeks old on the fish4dogs the breeder had him on but his poos were a nightmare. He's been on hills a week now and his tummy is sorted. He can't wait to eat and is filling out nicely! I won't ever swap again! The vet confirmed that food such as hills and royal canin have the correct balance of proteins and necessary nutrients etc. they may not have a high value of meat content such as barking heads which is why I believe that some reviews say its not as good! If your puppy is happy on it I would continue  x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So pleased to read that Jasper is eating enthusiastically and is now filling out  Hard to believe they're 14 weeks today. P is on BH supplemented by salmon, white fish, chicken, cheese and yoghurt (not at the same meal!) and is doing really lovely now. Aren't these puppies a worry!

Toffin
x


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Toffin said:


> So pleased to read that Jasper is eating enthusiastically and is now filling out  Hard to believe they're 14 weeks today. P is on BH supplemented by salmon, white fish, chicken, cheese and yoghurt (not at the same meal!) and is doing really lovely now. Aren't these puppies a worry!
> 
> Toffin
> x


Hi Toffin
Just a quick query about Barking Heads. I've been moving Rafferty onto this gradually but I'm unsure about how much to give him in each meal as advice has been conflicting. He is 4 months old and weighs 6.2 kg at his last weigh-in last Sunday. I usually feed him about 50 grams per meal. Does this seem on a par with the amount that you feed?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Toffin, they certainly are a worry! Worth it though  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

loopyloo said:


> Hi Toffin
> Just a quick query about Barking Heads. I've been moving Rafferty onto this gradually but I'm unsure about how much to give him in each meal as advice has been conflicting. He is 4 months old and weighs 6.2 kg at his last weigh-in last Sunday. I usually feed him about 50 grams per meal. Does this seem on a par with the amount that you feed?


Hi Lynne
I give Binky 50 grams per meal. 
Sam


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have now got Max onto Natures diet....it pongs, but he loves it. His coat is gloriously glossy and he is full of beans without being hyper. Think it's the one! His poos are really firm and well formed now. Oh yes, must tell you this. Mandy my mini Schnauzer (11) has started to play with toys again and for the first time in her life today she played fetch! All due to Max's presence I think. It's so cool. One happy mum.


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

HI there
My girls are on the Fishmongers (pets at homes own make) and they love it. Itis very good for there joints too 
I always add a variety of meat for a different taste


----------

